# Books on turning



## smithie55 (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone have any preferences for good books on turning?
I'm just getting started.
The last time I turned anything on a lathe was in high school in 1972.
Thanks in advance


----------



## trimmmed (Nov 28, 2007)

If you are looking at basically starting from scratch, I think you will do better searching online. There are lots of articles and even some vids. And nothing replaces "hands on" instruction for learning speed. 

I'll look for a few links for you.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 27, 2008)

I would be interested in these too if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's a couple, 

http://www.wonderfulwood.com/video.html

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s..._Chisel___lacer_skew_vid?partnerid=googlebase


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Sep 27, 2008)

You can also try http://www.sawmillcreek.org
if you want to hook in to a woodworking/turning forum. I learned a LOT from the turning forum over there.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 27, 2008)

Awsome, just what I was looking for! Thanks guys!


----------



## aquan8tor (Sep 30, 2008)

smithie55 said:


> Anyone have any preferences for good books on turning?
> I'm just getting started.
> The last time I turned anything on a lathe was in high school in 1972.
> Thanks in advance



Hey there, smithie. I have a couple books that I think were pretty good at basics; Turning Bowls with Richard Raffan, and Turn a bowl with Ernie Conover. Both are turners that are well respected and have been around a very long time in the turning world. These books are good at everything from making tools to chainsawing bowl blanks. for some really specific skills, you're going to need some hands-on tutorials, or videos. Skews are hard to master! You'll find a lot of people, including me, on sawmillcreek. I'm Nathan Hawkes there.


----------

